# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Tiranë: Muslimanët kërkojnë xhaminë

## Drini_i_Zi

Myslimanët kërkojnë harmoni fetare edhe me objektet e kultit në Tiranë. Kërkesa e drejtuar ndaj kreut të bashkisë Edi Rama, është bërë pikërisht në ditën e Bajramit. Presioni për xhaminë, mori formë e një lloj "proteste", dje kur për herë të parë, falja e Fiter Bajramit u bë e gjitha në sheshin "Skënderbej", jashtë xhamisë së vogël të Et'hem Beut në qendër. Myftiu i Tiranës, e shfrytëzoi këtë festë për t'i bërë thirrje publike kreut të Bashkisë së Tiranës, që të japë lejen e ndërtimit të xhamisë. Akoma më e ashpër bëhej kërkesa kur Myftiu kërkoi nga Bashkia, zbatimin e barazisë mes tre komuniteteve në Tiranë. 


"Qendra e Tiranës është zbukuruar dhe hijeshuar me dy faltore të mëdha, një katedrale katolike dhe një kishë ortodokse. Pse të mos i japim një hijeshi të plotë, me një xhami duke plotësuar trekëndëshin vëllazëror ndërfetar në Shqipëri, duke ditur se jemi maxhoranca në Shqipëri. Ndërtimi i një faltoreje për myslimanët ka një rëndësi të veçantë, për vetë faktin që kushtet na detyrojnë. Jemi në pritje të një përgjigjeje pozitive nga bashkia e Tiranës, në mënyrë që edhe ne myslimanët të mos kemi dallim nga fetë e tjera, të kemi një faltore të madhe si të gjithë komunitetet e tjera fetare në Tiranë". Kjo ishte kërkesa, në formën e një apeli, e bërë dje nga Shaban Saliaj, kryemyftiu i Tiranës. Myslimanët kanë më shumë se 15 vite që kërkojnë ndërtimin e një xhamie në qendër të Tiranës, por kjo kërkesë është zvarritur dhe ka ngelur akoma pa një përgjigje. Në vitet 2000 qeveria vendosi të aprovojë kërkesën e Komunitetit Mysliman për shfrytëzimin e tokës së tyre dhe ndërtimin e bashkisë. Por kjo leje, që pret firmën e Bashkisë së Tiranës akoma nuk është bërë efektive. Sipas të dhënave, Komuniteti ka kërkuar ndërtimin e xhamisë në tre zona të Tiranës. Dy prej tyre tashmë janë shndërruar në ndërtime të karaktereve të tjera dhe e vetmja zonë e ngelur, në tokë të komunitetit, është sheshi i Namazgjasë pranë parlamentit. Pavarësisht arsyeve, Komuniteti Mysliman, pas 15 vitesh është i vetmi që nuk ka një objekt kulti si dy komunitetet e tjera në Tiranë.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Pse dikush po keqperdor durimin e muslimaneve ? Pse nuk po lejojn te ndertohen xhamite ? Cfar qellimi kan kto persona , pa asnje milimeter fytyr , njerz te pamoralshem si Edi Rama e pushtetaret tjer ?

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

shprsojme qe ta marrin lejen edhe komuniteti musliman
do ta rekomandoja Edi Ramen se ndertimi i xhamise ne qender te Tiranes do ta bente shume interesante dhe terheqese Tiranen, dhe do te paraqiste tamam ashtu siq eshte toleranca fetare ne Shqiperi...

----------


## Omeri r.a

ishalla nreqet qaty ku eshte ma mir per krjet

----------


## Jack Watson

Për mendimin tim nuk ka se pse!

Nëse B. Islame e do si simbol, atëherë e ka gabim, sepse xhaminë e kanë mu në mes të qendrës, ngjit me të madhin Skëndërbe. S'ka vend më të dukësh për Simbol.

Nëse e duan se "po falen rrugëve, e s'kanë vend" atëherë po gënjëjnë, sepse xhamia në TR (përveç Bajramit, që vijnë njerëz nga rrether & fshatrat) nuk mbushen ASNJËHERË.

Dhe së fundi, nëse bashkia mendon ta japë lejen, mos ta lejojë ndërtimin te Parlamenti, sepse shyqyr ajo zonë ka mbetur e gjelbër dhe park, ta vendosin në ndonjë vend tjetër (të prishin diçka aktuale që të mos zënë zona të gjelbra). Nëse do t'i japë lejet me b-yth e jo me tru, xhamia ka për tu bo si Katedralja Ortodokse që ka dalë si mostër, si bunker.

----------


## Michaux

Komunitet fetare e dinë më së miri, në ka apo jo nevojë për objekte fetare, përkatësisht cilit komunitet i takon, në të cilat ata i kryejnë ritet e tyre fetare, ndaj, shikuar realisht, kryetari i bashkisë nuk ka çka çon pluhur, mirëpo vetëm duhet t'u jep leje, për sa kohë që ata, pra, Komuniteti Mysliman i Shqipërisë është që udhëheq myslimanët në shtetin tonë, ndaj, sigurisht ata janë kompetent për këtë, çka, si rrjedhim, çdo organ tjetër s'ka kurrfarë justifikimi t'i ndërhyjë këtij institucioni, gjegjësisht komuniteti, në punët e tyre.

Michaux!

----------


## eldonel

Keshtu eshte kur ne jemi shum te durueshem me ta . Hidhen lloj lloj akuzash e nuk jipen as leje, e pse? Ne jemi te durueshem . Duhet thene ketyre poltikuajve tane o jepne me qef o paqef , rrugedalje tjeter skeni .
Ju pershendes

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Posi jooo jeni qe jeni futini nje autobombe edhe bashkise hidheni gjysmen e tiranes ne ere ....po si nuk kane pse ta ndalojne ndertimin e nje godine qofte kjo kishe, katedrale, xhami, pallat duhet edhe eshte e rendesishme qe te pranohet e te shqyrtohet per shume arsye pamjen e qyteti pozicjonet impaktin e kesaj ndertese ne publikun edhe ne qytet prandaj nuk u be as nje nga maqedonia apo nje nga kosova apo nje person civil te vendose se cfare eshte mire per qytetin e tiranes. Po tregoheni shume tu duruar 


Ardi

----------


## extreme

> Keshtu eshte kur ne jemi shum te durueshem me ta . Hidhen lloj lloj akuzash e nuk jipen as leje, e pse? Ne jemi te durueshem . Duhet thene ketyre poltikuajve tane o jepne me qef o paqef , rrugedalje tjeter skeni .
> Ju pershendes


veq mos bombardoni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BEHARI

> veq mos bombardoni


nuke e di se cfare nenkupton kur thua vetem mos bombardoni.??
se mos tingellon dhe kjo si bombe per ndonjerin......?
http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/?id=28315

----------


## celyy

> Për mendimin tim nuk ka se pse!
> 
> Nëse B. Islame e do si simbol, atëherë e ka gabim, sepse xhaminë e kanë mu në mes të qendrës, ngjit me të madhin Skëndërbe. S'ka vend më të dukësh për Simbol.
> 
> Nëse e duan se "po falen rrugëve, e s'kanë vend" atëherë po gënjëjnë, sepse xhamia në TR (përveç Bajramit, që vijnë njerëz nga rrether & fshatrat) nuk mbushen ASNJËHERË.
> 
> Dhe së fundi, nëse bashkia mendon ta japë lejen, mos ta lejojë ndërtimin te Parlamenti, sepse shyqyr ajo zonë ka mbetur e gjelbër dhe park, ta vendosin në ndonjë vend tjetër (të prishin diçka aktuale që të mos zënë zona të gjelbra). Nëse do t'i japë lejet me b-yth e jo me tru, xhamia ka për tu bo si Katedralja Ortodokse që ka dalë si mostër, si bunker.


Po, kishat katolike dhe ortodokse po mbushen plot ?

----------


## JoniShkodran

Ah lezet, edhe nje xhami e madhe n'qender i duhet tiranes.
Deri tani kam menduar 'cfare i mungon panorames te tiranes?'.
I mungonka nje xhami e madhe.

Pastaj populli tiranas t'hypin minare e t'shofin stambollen.

----------


## BEHARI

> Ah lezet, edhe nje xhami e madhe n'qender i duhet tiranes.
> Deri tani kam menduar 'cfare i mungon panorames te tiranes?'.
> I mungonka nje xhami e madhe.
> 
> Pastaj populli tiranas t'hypin minare e t'shofin stambollen.


nuk je kerejt gabim ti patrioto!
i ke par ti ortodokset dhe katoliket e tiranes qe hypin ne kishat e tyre perkatse te shikojne rromen dhe athinen.....!!??
kurse xhamia ne qender te tiranes do vlente vetem per te kryer ritet fetare myslimanet,dhe jo per te shikuar stambollin,pasi turqia i ka hapur dyert per qytetaret shqiptare qe ta vizitojne nga afer stambollin,ndryshe nga rroma e athina!!

----------


## derjansi

muslimant e kan ni xhami ne qender te tiranes me doket apo e kam gabim?

dun dy ne qender kto?

----------


## BEHARI

> muslimant e kan ni xhami ne qender te tiranes me doket apo e kam gabim?
> 
> dun dy ne qender kto?


ke te drejte por,ajo egzistuesja ka nje kapacitet te vogel,pasi
numri i besimtarve mysliman po shkon ne rritje per dite e ma shum! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## carbondcd

> Po, kishat katolike dhe ortodokse po mbushen plot ?



Kishat vizitohen nga 1000 persona ne dit  :Lulja3: 
Kurse Xhamijat vizitohen nga 300 persona ne 1 koh te Namazit ( mvaret prej xhamis )  :Lulja3: 


shnett ...

----------


## TANI0874

> ke te drejte por,ajo egzistuesja ka nje kapacitet te vogel,pasi
> numri i besimtarve mysliman po shkon ne rritje per dite e ma shum!


Cja bon qejfin vetes!!!

----------


## white-knight

> "Qendra e Tiranës është zbukuruar dhe hijeshuar me dy faltore të mëdha, një katedrale katolike dhe një kishë ortodokse. Pse të mos i japim një hijeshi të plotë, me një xhami duke plotësuar trekëndëshin vëllazëror ndërfetar në Shqipëri,


Eshte mu ne mes te qendres xhamia.Ja ku u plotesua trekendeshi




> nuke e di se cfare nenkupton kur thua vetem mos bombardoni.??
> se mos tingellon dhe kjo si bombe per ndonjerin......?
> http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/?id=28315


eh por perpara arabve e njohu Mali i Zi ose sic ishte quajtur dikur nje nga syte e Milloshevicit

http://www.setimes.com/cocoon/setime.../13/feature-01

----------


## jessi89

Nuk e  kuptoni,qe edhe kjo xhami,qe kemi ne qender te kryeqytetit, na ul pike ne bote,apo jo?....edhe tjeter na duhet ne,qyqja none,i jane thartu trute miletit me ksha e xhamia.
 Kjo qe eshte le te jete si simbol i tolerances fetare.Jeta shkon perpara e jo pas.  :mace e verdhe:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> nuke e di se cfare nenkupton kur thua vetem mos bombardoni.??
> se mos tingellon dhe kjo si bombe per ndonjerin......?
> http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/?id=28315


Cfare ka te beje nje xhami ne mes te Tiranes me shpalljen e pavarsise se Kosoves kujt i kercet se e pranoi arabia kosoven si shtet autonom. Ajo qe na intereson neve eshte kush jane keta Myslimane, Islamike, Arabe si te duash ti quhash njeri nga Maqedonia  


> Pse dikush po keqperdor durimin e muslimaneve ? Pse nuk po lejojn te ndertohen xhamite ? Cfar qellimi kan kto persona , pa asnje milimeter fytyr , njerz te pamoralshem si Edi Rama e pushtetaret tjer ?


 tjetri nga Kosova 


> Keshtu eshte kur ne jemi shum te durueshem me ta . Hidhen lloj lloj akuzash e nuk jipen as leje, e pse? Ne jemi te durueshem . Duhet thene ketyre poltikuajve tane o jepne me qef o paqef , rrugedalje tjeter skeni .
> Ju pershendes


 ,shume larg nga Tirana te vene kushte se cfare duhet te beje bashkia e tiranes. Mos valle u bete xheloze ju qe qenka nje katedrale Katolike qe eshte larg nga qendra edhe nje kishe ortodokse qe prap larg nga qendra tu jape te drejten atyre te vendosin edhe te kercenojne QEVERINE drejtuese ne kete rast bashkine e Tiranes se cfare duhet te beje ....! Pse nuk bejne keto kercenime kete nga amerika ku jam une te shofin ca pergjigje do marin nga bashkia. Muk jam kundra ndertimit te nje xhamie por ama ky ndertim duhet te kaloje ne baze te cdo regulli caktuar nga KRT "Keshilli i Regullimit te Teritorit" Bashke me bashkine e tiranes asnjeri qofte ky imami, jamami, apo vete Muhamedi 


Ardi

----------

